# confusing names



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2009)

i have been having this problems for a while now, and it just seems to get wors over time. there are a lot of users on this forum with very similar names. here are some examples:

Zarxrax 
Zaxef 
 
fazrulz 
fanwuq
qqwref 

DavidSanders 
DavidWoner 

(R) 
(X) 

Edmund
Edward



just thought i'd like to share it with you guys. i find this pretty funny


----------



## ianini (Dec 31, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> *fanwuq
> qqwref *



??? Those names are different.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 31, 2009)

That's what avatars are for


----------



## shelley (Dec 31, 2009)

Alright guys, this is your cue to get similar avatars for maximum confusion.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2009)

ianini said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > *fanwuq
> ...



i just always get confused with these two. i don't really know why.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2009)

I get confused with a giant list of noobs. When reading their posts I just can't tell them apart.


----------



## Weston (Dec 31, 2009)

Im going to change my name to Dean now.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

So, umm...
Whats your point? 

WAIT WTF? YOUVE BEEN HERE FOR A YEAR. It should be easy -_-


----------



## Innocence (Dec 31, 2009)

The only thing I agree with here is the annoying inexplicable similarity between qqwref and fanwuq. There isn't really a problem with similar names, unless they also have similar avatars.


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 31, 2009)

Innocence said:


> The only thing I agree with here is the annoying inexplicable similarity between qqwref and fanwuq.


"fanwuq" reversed is "*q*u*w*na*f*", and if you ignore half of the letters, that's identical to "*q*q*w*re*f*"!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like someone doesn't read carefully enough.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

...this thread deserves a super facepalm.
:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp
However. there are no spoilers so i cant hide it, and i:fp:fp:fp:fp:fpm not going to fill the page w:fp:fp:fp:fp:fpith a mega facepalm.






:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp

Im not sure if he is kidding or not.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> I get confused with a giant list of noobs. When reading their posts I just can't tell them apart.


Good one. High five.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I get confused with a giant list of noobs. When reading their posts I just can't tell them apart.
> ...



I didn't say I like to _high-five_ those noobs.


----------



## Logan (Dec 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



hahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah!!! PWNED!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 31, 2009)

Logan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2009)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought it'd list some of the correct pronunciations of cubers.... Meh.
Then try pronouncing MY NAME.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 31, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> When I read the title of this thread, I thought it'd list some of the correct pronunciations of cubers.... Meh.
> Then try pronouncing MY NAME.



Ranzha V. Emodrach

now that wasn't so hard was it


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I was gonna high five you, n00b. Jk
When I was a kid everyone had names like (fancy name here)####.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Yes, my sentiments exactly.
But I'm slightly shaky now, someone might think I'm a noob. :d


----------



## Edmund (Dec 31, 2009)

The only names I have gotten confused are fanwuq and qqwref. q's and w's are pretty uncommon so I mixed them up occasionally when I started.

I also get Joey and BeautifullyDecayed. mixed up, stupid avatars.


----------



## (R) (Dec 31, 2009)

Just remember thar (R)=American Socipath
(X)= awesome european dude


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2009)

(R) said:


> Just remember thar (R)=American Socipath
> (X)= awesome european dude



which one is the noob that kept on posting in the wrong forum section?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 31, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember thar (R)=American Socipath
> ...



You are really one to talk about noobs.


----------



## Logan (Dec 31, 2009)

Edmund said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > (R) said:
> ...



+1 Edmund


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 31, 2009)

I used to get daniel0731ex & Edward confused a lot.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I used to get daniel0731ex & Edward confused a lot.



i also get confused with edward and edmund.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2009)

If it helps, fanwuq's username comes from his name (wuq(iong) fan) and you can call me qq.

I'll put up an avatar in a bit


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

qqwref said:


> If it helps, fanwuq's username comes from his name (wuq(iong) fan) and you can call me qq.
> 
> I'll put up an avatar in a bit


Miqqael Gottlieb?


----------



## (X) (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a dillema now, either keep on capturing half the forum's members, or change to the same avatar as (R) to increase the confusion...


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 31, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Good one. High five.



I just got rickrolled from your sig. I'll come clean and admit it. Quite a catchy tune though?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Good one. High five.
> ...



you pointing out that you got rickroll'd made me lose the game =(


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2009)

This thread is noobalicious. Only qqwref and shelley get high-fives.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Good one. High five.
> ...



My sig has a secret message/link in it too.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

4Chan said:


> My sig has a secret message/link in it too.



"FOAR EVERYWUN FRUM BOXXY"


----------



## (R) (Dec 31, 2009)

Logan said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I did not KEEP posting in the wrong section, that happened once to my knowledge, maybe twice


----------

